# OBS Failed to open NVENC Codec: Function not implemented



## Reorient (Jun 12, 2020)

Hello! I just recently downloaded OBS Studio and once I hit "start recording", I get an error

Tried to update my Nvidia drivers but still get the same error
Here is the log:


			https://obsproject.com/logs/ELmHcuEcfrpYj8Oz


----------



## carlmmii (Jun 12, 2020)

On laptops, it's not going to be possible to use display capture and encode with nvenc. Display capture requires you to run OBS using the integrated graphics, while nvenc requires you to run OBS using dedicated graphics.

The only way you're going to be able to use nvenc is if you run OBS on your dedicated graphics card, and use a capture method other than display capture for your scene.


----------



## reikuroi (Aug 14, 2020)

If you're a simpleton like me, I can tell you how to change these settings. Hopefully this will help any newbies who are having trouble like I was.

1. Open OBS
2. Click Settings in the lower right.
3. Click Output, then look for the "Streaming" box.
4. Click "Encoder" and switch it to Software instead of NVENC, then apply.

You should be good to go.


----------



## SeniorMeowMeow (Sep 1, 2020)

@reikuroi I made an account to just thank you! Great explanation, it solved this issue!


----------



## kohdra (Oct 3, 2020)

@reikuroi  I also just registered to say thank you! You should know how many simpletons you helped with that message


----------



## tathan3x (Oct 11, 2020)

reikuroi said:


> If you're a simpleton like me, I can tell you how to change these settings. Hopefully this will help any newbies who are having trouble like I was.
> 
> 1. Open OBS
> 2. Click Settings in the lower right.
> ...


Thank You I love simple answers! Thanks and God Bless everyone!


----------



## Oatmeal_01 (Oct 13, 2020)

reikuroi said:


> If you're a simpleton like me, I can tell you how to change these settings. Hopefully this will help any newbies who are having trouble like I was.
> 
> 1. Open OBS
> 2. Click Settings in the lower right.
> ...


I tried this and it still gave me the same error.


----------



## DanR (Oct 19, 2020)

I got the same issue.  Started with blank screan.  Followed YouTube and got my screen showing up but then got this message.  Tried the Note above but it was already selected.  Doesn't work  PLEASE help! 

Thanks!


----------



## DanR (Oct 26, 2020)

Of course NOTHING!!! THANKS OBS guess I'll buy something.  Try helping your users.  Before you lose them.  I shouldn't have to fix any issues.  It's your software.  Why can't you make it work?

Coders are the most inept people on the planet.  Imagine buying a car with no wheels and tires.  That's like most software.


----------



## DanR (Oct 26, 2020)

HELLO!!!!
Is there anybody out there.

Just yell if you can hear me.


----------



## spadonk (Nov 8, 2020)

DanR said:


> HELLO!!!!
> Is there anybody out there.
> 
> Just yell if you can hear me.


DanR, I think I may have a solution? I did the same steps that reikuroi said only with the recording window instead of streaming and it worked! Hope this helps!


----------



## ThanksForTheFish (Dec 16, 2020)

To help elaborate on Reikuroi's solution a little, as mentioned by Spadonk, for us simpler simpletons : )

1.   Open OBS
2.   Click Settings in the lower right.
3.   Click Output, then 
.          look in the "Streaming" box if your have trouble with "Start Streaming", or
.          look in the "Recording" box if your have trouble with "Start Recording"
4.   Click "Encoder" and switch it to Software instead of NVENC, then apply. 





Great product !
Thank you to the developers & contributors of OBS.

cheers,


----------



## oxkos (Jan 2, 2021)

Reorient said:


> Hello! I just recently downloaded OBS Studio and once I hit "start recording", I get an error
> 
> Tried to update my Nvidia drivers but still get the same error
> Here is the log:
> ...


Hi, don't just click Update driver as it want find a driver but download driver first the latest driver then install then restart computer and should work, here is a video tutorial:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74Vp15x2nrU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## ZaBici (Feb 22, 2021)

reikuroi said:


> If you're a simpleton like me, I can tell you how to change these settings. Hopefully this will help any newbies who are having trouble like I was.
> 
> 1. Open OBS
> 2. Click Settings in the lower right.
> ...





SeniorMeowMeow said:


> @reikuroi I made an account to just thank you! Great explanation, it solved this issue!





kohdra said:


> @reikuroi  I also just registered to say thank you! You should know how many simpletons you helped with that message





tathan3x said:


> Thank You I love simple answers! Thanks and God Bless everyone!




YOOOO. STOP RIGHT THERE. There's a reason simple answers are simple. Not to take ANYTHING away from reikuroi but hat solution is a bandaid, NOT a FIX. It just uses integrated graphics to record/stream, which is wholly ineffective, it will create serious stutters on older laptops and pretty sure it's gonna struggle on new ones as well, after all, that's why you buy a dedicated graphics card.

So, back with the issue at hand. WHY IN GODS NAME CAN'T I RECORD ON THE DEDICATED GRAPHICS CARD? OBS? LAPTOP MANUFACTURERES? GOD?!!

Yes, I'm being hysterical for no reason, just needed some hype. Anyway


carlmmii said:


> On laptops, it's not going to be possible to use display capture and encode with nvenc. Display capture requires you to run OBS using the integrated graphics, while nvenc requires you to run OBS using dedicated graphics.
> 
> The only way you're going to be able to use nvenc is if you run OBS on your dedicated graphics card, and use a capture method other than display capture for your scene.



Can someone pick this up? Maybe OP?

Not sure if I follow, but is desktop always run on integrated graphics card? And only ... idk, overlays such as programs/games etc are being run on dedicated? What about a Sony Vegas, would that run on integrated or dedicated? I digress;

I'm trying to record a game with obs. I create a game source which defaults to the game I have opened and when I click record I get the error.

The game is run on the dedicated obviously and this is where I disconnect from your message, why in God's name can't I use the dedicated to record as well? "Won't work on laptops" .... Wait, by "display captures" do you mean, an encompassing any and all captures run through obs? Including my Game capture example? "Display capture requires you to run OBS using the integrated graphics" - Why? Like.. why?

That... just sounds like a fault on OBS's end or at least an unaddressed issue if this is a common occurrence for laptops - which, I'm just gonna get this out the way now, I've used this program with success on a laptop before, that had integrated, was an I7-9750H with a GTX 1660 TI MAX-Q. It's definitely not a "won't work on laptops" issue. It just looks like a, it won't work, because there's an issue.

Someone care to address it? OBS? @dodgepong 


I'm tired of my mind running in circles, I'll just download fraps.


----------



## ZaBici (Feb 22, 2021)

Successfully used Bandicam to record, with NVENC, it actually even said it detected the NVENC codec and it can use it. It has nothing to do with laptop or software/drivers etc, it's OBS.


----------



## qhobbes (Feb 23, 2021)

@ZaBici





						Please post a log with your issue! Here's how...
					

OBS Studio creates a log file each time you run it which contains very useful diagnostic information. Without a log file, it's much harder for any support volunteers to figure out problems and your post may be ignored.  To upload a log file, go to the Help menu > Log Files > Upload Last Log...




					obsproject.com


----------



## cosmicdave (Mar 1, 2021)

reikuroi said:


> If you're a simpleton like me, I can tell you how to change these settings. Hopefully this will help any newbies who are having trouble like I was.
> 
> 1. Open OBS
> 2. Click Settings in the lower right.
> ...


Most of us are simpletons at one point or another! Thanks for the easy fix!


----------



## Nuve1988 (Apr 23, 2021)

I am also having problems with this but I don’t have an option to change the encoder from NVENC To software. The Encoder section is grayed out.


----------



## Harold (Apr 23, 2021)

You likely have some sort of output active
recording
streaming
either kind of virtual camera (plugin or built-in)
ndi


----------



## Pistolknight's Antic's (Apr 23, 2021)

Reorient said:


> Hello! I just recently downloaded OBS Studio and once I hit "start recording", I get an error
> 
> Tried to update my Nvidia drivers but still get the same error
> Here is the log:
> ...


----------



## Pistolknight's Antic's (Apr 23, 2021)

Yeah same crap as mine ,thinking might as well give up on streaming now , I put the stream key in done that possible 50 times now ,URL server stays on Default can't change it if I was needed too


----------



## Harold (Apr 24, 2021)

1> you should be logging in if you're streaming to twitch or restream.io
2> read my post right above your blank reply.


----------



## mr_rico (Aug 5, 2021)

reikuroi said:


> If you're a simpleton like me, I can tell you how to change these settings. Hopefully this will help any newbies who are having trouble like I was.
> 
> 1. Open OBS
> 2. Click Settings in the lower right.
> ...


################################################################
Great info and to add if you are still having the same issue after implementing these settings you may need to dial down the recording quality. The above settings fixed the issue for me and I broke it again  when I tried putting a recording quality other than "same as stream". Hope this helps.


----------



## Vrex (Feb 17, 2022)

Disabling "Rescale Output" in "Output" (encoder settings) did the trick for me.
I had it working fine previously on my system (GTX 660M, OBS ver. 27.2.0), but after i played with the settings it gave the same error. Searching through logs i found "[jim-nvenc] scaling enabled, falling back to ffmpeg". So it seems, that in my case, it occurs when OBS is trying to use ffmpeg with NVENC.


----------



## ShadowgirlJynnxe (Feb 27, 2022)

Thank you so much! This fixed my issue. I'm not running on a laptop and I did NOT want to change my encoder settings off of NVENC because I have a dedicated graphics card and this issue only affected me recently. If I switched it off NVENC my streams did start stuttering.

But thank you again, unchecking "Rescale Output" helped me and I doubled checked to make sure my streams were still in the right output on Twitch :)


----------



## rajapandianr (Mar 17, 2022)

ThanksForTheFish said:


> To help elaborate on Reikuroi's solution a little, as mentioned by Spadonk, for us simpler simpletons : )
> 
> 1.   Open OBS
> 2.   Click Settings in the lower right.
> ...


Just updated it to latest version 27.2.3.. Checked the settings and updated the same as mentioned in your image.. but still facing the same issue.. I tried using software x264 on Streaming and Recording box and apply.. Now recording is working. Once the recording is done, I played the video, audio wasn't coming in between


----------



## peterklogborg (Aug 5, 2022)

Updating your nvidia with windows update didn't cut it for me.
Downloading the driver pack from nvidias site did the trick;








						Geforce Driver Results | NVIDIA
					

Download the <dd~LanguageName> <dd~Name> for <dd~OSName> systems. Released <dd~ReleaseDateTime>



					www.nvidia.com
				




Im on a laptop. It was already running on the dedicated graphics card, so that wasn't the issue.


----------



## Jojabeca (Sep 1, 2022)

reikuroi said:


> If you're a simpleton like me, I can tell you how to change these settings. Hopefully this will help any newbies who are having trouble like I was.
> 
> 1. Open OBS
> 2. Click Settings in the lower right.
> ...


Just like others, I have registered to thank you. Yes, we are all simpletons!:)


----------



## Harold (Sep 1, 2022)

Updating your GPU drivers is more likely more important for performance, stability and security reasons.

absolutely do NOT trust windows update to handle them properly.


----------



## UnicornFarkles (Sep 7, 2022)

reikuroi said:


> If you're a simpleton like me, I can tell you how to change these settings. Hopefully this will help any newbies who are having trouble like I was.
> 
> 1. Open OBS
> 2. Click Settings in the lower right.
> ...


I am yet another simpleton who has made an account with the sole purpose of thanking you!! This has been frustrating my sister and I seeing's we're trying to kick off a YouTube channel and that's decently difficult when you can't record anything! . . Thank you friend, and I hope you have a fantastic rest of your day!


----------



## CaffineAddictAva (Sep 19, 2022)

ThanksForTheFish said:


> To help elaborate on Reikuroi's solution a little, as mentioned by Spadonk, for us simpler simpletons : )
> 
> 1.   Open OBS
> 2.   Click Settings in the lower right.
> ...


OMG THANK YOU SO MUCH, THIS FIXED EVERYTHING!!!♡♡♡


----------



## NISHAD (Oct 7, 2022)

I had faced the same issue . no need to change any settings in OBS or no need to change the encoder in output from hardware to software in settings . Go to NVIDIA drivers page https://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us  .   wherein download your latest NVIDIA driver pack and once installed launch the OBS from the NVIDIA GeForce Experience window  ( need to be added while installing the driver pack ). that's it ... everything ok now ...cheers ...


----------



## BladingLife (Oct 7, 2022)

spadonk said:


> DanR, I think I may have a solution? I did the same steps that reikuroi said only with the recording window instead of streaming and it worked! Hope this helps!


This worked amazing thank you it even worked on my laptop I use for recording


----------



## qhobbes (Oct 8, 2022)

I have a NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660M (2012 iMac). NVENC works in 27.2.4 but I get the "Your current video card driver does not support this NVENC..." message in 28.0.3. My drivers are up-to-date as I can get it (Driver Version: 25.21.14.2531) and I can't install GeForce Experience because my GPU is too old. I'm pretty sure it's 1st gen NVENC. It is what it is.


----------

